# fer/ tenir sentit



## gvergara

Hola a tothom:

M'agradaria saber quina és l'expressió catalana més genuïna: _Alguna cosa *té/ (ens) fa* sentit_. A Xile caldria dir que _algo *tiene* sentido;_ tanmateix, probablement per causa de la influència de l'anglès, la gent està començant a dir cada cop més sovint _Esto me *hace* sentido_. Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## Dymn

_Tenir sentit _sens dubte, si algú digués _fer sentit _ens pensaríem que no sap parlar. Tinc la sensació que el castellà d'Espanya està molt menys influenciat per l'anglès que el d'Amèrica, i de fet també menys que d'altres llengües europees romàniques com ara l'italià. Em pregunto per què deu ser, mireu les pel·lícules en versió original subtitulada per exemple?


----------



## gvergara

Diamant7 said:


> _Tenir sentit _sens dubte, si algú digués _fer sentit _ens pensaríem que no sap parlar. Tinc la sensació que el castellà d'Espanya està molt menys influenciat per l'anglès que el d'Amèrica, i de fet també menys que d'altres llengües europees romàniques com ara l'italià. Em pregunto per què deu ser, mireu les pel·lícules en versió original subtitulada per exemple?


Gràcies per la resposta, Diamant7 i Agró. Jo crec que el problema al meu país té a veure amb la manera com percebem les cultures angloparlants, sobretot la nordamericana. Aquí molta gent prend la cultura estadunidenca com a model, i com que des de fa molt de temps els medis de comunicació s'han esforçat per fer-nos creure que els xilens som la societat més desenvolupada d'aquesta part del món, cal que ens assemblem al nostre model el més possible... així, és _cool _parlar anglès. Un altre factor és que Xile és un país l'hòstia de classista, on les diferències econòmiques i socials són de debò escandaloses. Així, les classes que tenen més accés a una bona educació troben que incloure anglicismes en la seva parla els fa... _diferents_, i em fa l'efecte que la societat i el màrqueting en tenen la mateixa percepció, així que a poc a poc anem integrant anglicismes en la nostra vida. La veritat és que no sé si els nostres veïns estan experimentant algun procés semblant, però és una llàstima que aquí la gent no defengui la seva llengua. Això dit, m'acomiado. Fins ara!

G.


----------



## gica

Estic d'acord amb en Diamant7. _Fer sentit_ no s'entendria.


----------



## gica

És *defensi*, no _defengui_. Sense rancúnia, oi? Vull ajudar, ja ho saps.


----------



## gvergara

gica said:


> És *defensi*, no _defengui_. Sense rancúnia, oi? Vull ajudar, ja ho saps.


Sí que ho sé, home, no pateixis  De fet, les correccions sempre són benvingudes! De qualsevol manera, que el verb _defendre _és arcaic???? Al menys sí que apareix en els diccionaris en línia que consulto regularment (vet aquí la seva conjugació)... Gràcies,

G.


----------



## gica

Gonzalo, ja deus saber que _defendre _és la forma que se sol usar al P.V. Al Principat, si més no a les comarques més orientals, diem _defensar_. És un tema que mai no m'he plantejat, però seria interessant de saber-ne l'opinió d'algun parlant del P.V.: verbs que es diferencien en la desinència (es diu així?). Se m'acudeix ara mateix _tindre/tenir_ i segur que n'hi ha d'altres.
Bon dia, des de l'extrem nord dels Països Catalans.


----------



## Doraemon-

Per a mí "té trellat".
Tenir sentit també la veuria bé.


----------



## gica

Doraemon, d'on ets? Ho voldria saber perquè l'expressió "tenir trellat" no l'he sentida mai. Gràcies.


----------



## Doraemon-

gica: País Valencià


----------

